# How best to photograph Silk Fabrics



## Mightec (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi
I am not sure if I am posting this thread in the right area, hopefully someone will redirect it to the right place if I haven't.

I am trying to photograph silk wear, I have found the best to be with continuous lighting using two diffused daylight lamps.  I have the option to use flash if this is better, either with a softbox or umbrella?

The way I am taking the shots is to take a light meter reading, set the camera to the correct speed and exposure, also adjust the white balance using a Lastolite Eyzbalance.  The resulting shots are OK, but they lack any sparkle, the fabric looks dull.  I have added a light effect in Photoshop CS3, this does improve the photo but there is a slight change of colour.

Can anyone point me in the right direction.


----------

